# nvidia-kernel wont emerge

## thagame

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:444: error: request for member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:445: error: request for member `free_memory' in something not a structure or union
> 
> make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o] Error 1
> ...

 

i keep getting this and nvidia wont emerge. i never had this problem before i dont know what i did wrong.

----------

## adaptr

Are the required kernel options set ?

It may be a bug - some people have reported more success with the newer 71xx drivers (unstable though.)

----------

## thagame

what options are required. i set the mtrr option on. 

 *Quote:*   

>   [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

----------

## adaptr

You need agpgart, and kernel module loading.

Also make sure you pay attention to the stack size discussions elswhere...

As I said, it could easily be a bug - it is binary 3rd party software afetr all.

----------

## thagame

ok i tried emerging nvidia-kernel-1.0.7167-r1 and it worked with no problems so it must be a bug in the 6### build.

----------

## dvh

I have the same issue.  Have you resolved this?

----------

## thagame

ya i fixed it, i typed 

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel

 

----------

## dezydery

Things have gone none too well upgrading to 2.6.11 here...

The above solution fixed my compile problem so now running nvidia-kernel 1.0.7167-r1 (and same with nvidia-glx).

However, KDE now won't start - almost immediately after log in I get no splash logo just the 'setting up interprocess communication' message beneath, and it hangs. Can't ctrl+alt+backspace or ctrl+alt+f1 etc so have to SSH in from another box and restart xdm.

Upgraded xorg-x11 to 6.8.2-r1 (was on 6.8.0) but that didn't help.

Disabling glx doesn't help in xorg-config

I'm therefore having to run the nv driver until I can suss out what's up with nvidia. Any ideas?

----------

## G2k

Same problem here. The newest kernel only makes the unstable nvidia driver install, but it is _very_ unstable as I've had X crash about 4 times on me. I think I'll stick with 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 and the stable nvidia-kernel for now...

----------

## 76062563

same problem here...

the nvidia-kernel does not work with the newest gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.11-gentoo-r4), they worked great with my old kernel (2.6.10-gentoo-r6)

----------

## dsginter

Some help here:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14

----------

## takitez

I just installed 2.6.11-gentoo-r4, and I am typing this reply on a working nvidia driver, on a Dell Inspiron 8200.  Emerging it using this release, as was mentioned above, doesn't work, you have to get the driver from the manufacturer:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7167.html

Follow the instructions to install.  The one thing in the instructions that was missed was setting the DefaultColorDepth in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which I had to dig around these forums to find the answer to:

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Phk

I've had this stress!!!

But then:

 - Switched from LOVE kernel to NITRO

 - Recompiled LATEST nvidia-kernel

 - Recompiled LATEST nvidia-glx

 - "modprobe nvidia"

 - "startx" worked like a charm  :Wink: 

good luck!

----------

## harryr

The same nvidia-kernel package does compile against gentoo kernel 2.6.10.

takitez suggestion to installing using nvidia's web site isn't the gentoo way.

Everyone else's suggestion is to use known-unstable releases. 

Is there a formal bug entered for this problem?  If not,

I can supply the full emerge message/error data to get one started

if necessary.

----------

## RayDude

I just upgraded kernels from gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r7 to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4 and received these errors. It looks like something changed in the kernel.

I'm switching back to the old kernel until one of the following occur:

1. The stable nvidia driver compiles with the new kernel.

2. The unstable nvidia driver becomes stable with the new kernel.

This is my work machine, and I really can't be down because they don't want me running gentoo on it, heh.

I can't claim gentoo makes me more efficient if I can't run X, heh.

Raydude

----------

## dsginter

I just successfully compiled the 7167 kernel from NVIDIA's website to a 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 stage 1 on 3 with gcc 3.4.3.  Works great.  Make sure that you do the 'modprobe -q agpgart' before compiling.

----------

## ilikeyoureyes

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> I just upgraded kernels from gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r7 to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4 and received these errors. It looks like something changed in the kernel.
> 
> I'm switching back to the old kernel until one of the following occur:
> 
> 1. The stable nvidia driver compiles with the new kernel.
> ...

 Here is my way around it:

In /etc/portage/package.keywords put 

```
=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 ~x86

=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r5 ~x86
```

Then just do an emerge -auD world, and it'll emerge that version of nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx.  These are working for me on 2.6.11 without issue.  I had thought the new nvidia drivers worked under this kernel until a few hard lockups of X when going into the control center in KDE.  Browsing nvidia's forums let me see that there are some incompatibilities between the latest nvidia driver and 2.6.11.  Let's hope it gets fixed soon.

----------

## Phk

 *ilikeyoureyes wrote:*   

> Here is my way around it:
> 
> In /etc/portage/package.keywords put 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You should have done instead:

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86
```

In /etc/portage/package.keywords.

You added a unique version... which was already unmasked by keyword (already x86, not ~x86)

If you do like my quote, you'll unmask all the versions of the package.

See us!

----------

## darjeeling

Same problem here with nvidia-kernel and 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 : nvidia-kernel 6629 won't emerge.

I don't want to play with "~x86" so I'll keep my old kernel (2.6.10-gentoo-r6) until, like RayDude said :

 *Quote:*   

> 1. The stable nvidia driver compiles with the new kernel.
> 
> 2. The unstable nvidia driver becomes stable with the new kernel.

 

----------

## adaptr

7167 is rock solid here on my P3-1000 with GF2 MX, currently on 2.6.11-r4.

Also no problems on 2.6.10-r6.

SImply add the nvidia modules to package.keywords as suggested.

You won't be "playing with ~x86" like you said; this is in fact the only recommended and safe way to use unstable packages at all.

----------

## korngerd

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> 7167 is rock solid here on my P3-1000 with GF2 MX, currently on 2.6.11-r4.
> 
> Also no problems on 2.6.10-r6.
> 
> 

 

Same here - seems a lot better than the 6000s  :Wink:   Only problem is when working with xcompmgr - X sometimes wants to crash.  Other than that, no problems yet (although I'm afraid I might run into the mouse-only freeze problem, since I've had that for a while now).  Working here on P2-900MHz with GeForce2 on 2.6.11-r4.

----------

## adaptr

I'd like one of those 900MHz Pentium II's  :Wink: 

----------

## ilikeyoureyes

 *Phk wrote:*   

>  *ilikeyoureyes wrote:*   Here is my way around it:
> 
> In /etc/portage/package.keywords put 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You missed the point.  The latest nvidia drivers hardlock my machine.  Those specific drivers are the only ones that are currently solid on 2.6.11.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Multimedia.

----------

## RayDude

Has anyone tried this kernel and this driver:

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.11-r5

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 [1.0.6629-r1]

I'd like someone else to be the guineapig.

Please?

Brian

----------

## Phancy Physicist

I just wanted you to know that you should DL the unified driver direct from nVidia and use their install method. It checks your kernel and configures and compiles the module for it. I have a AMD64 and it compiled, installed and runs with no problems. It will install the equilant of 

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
```

Good Luck Guys

----------

## dezydery

I'm not sure my problem is the same as everyone else's - KDE crashes before it fully starts up - but anyway I'm finally back to normal, at least for my requirements:

KDE 3.4

Kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r4

nvidia-kernel 1.0.6629-r4

nvidia-glx 1.0.6629-r1

This combination, among many others involving kernel 2.6.11, was giving me grief until I commented out the following from my xorg.conf:

```
    #Option      "RenderAccel" "true"
```

Not sure what it was for; I don't play games, and some of the advanced "eye candy" stuff doesn't seem to work (but I don't care); main thing is I can use the faster nvidia drivers and have a good screen saver + power management again.

----------

## RayDude

Just an FYI: I have this combination working perfectly...

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6

A simple emerge works great!

Raydude

----------

